# Hunter Oktoberfest Oct 1&2 and 8&9



## Brettski (Aug 22, 2005)

http://www.huntermtn.com/summer_festivals_oktober.html

I think I'll be heading up on The 1st...anyone else been in the past?

The lift ("skyride") will be open to the summit, and I figure we'd hike to the fire tower...


----------



## Brettski (Aug 23, 2005)

Nobody?

Hmmm....it's still a nice saturday ride....

Anyplace to go apple picking on the way up?

I know there's an apple orchard about half way there....


----------



## dmc (Aug 23, 2005)

I'll be there... 
But - It's prime glade manicuring season at Hunter - so probably not a lot of drinking...

We can take the chair and put clippers and saws in our packs..


----------



## Brettski (Aug 23, 2005)

dmc said:
			
		

> so probably not a lot of drinking...



WHAT?

Define, "Not a lot"

I do have a 2 1/2 hour ride back...but that's why I got married...ok, that's one reason...


----------



## dmc (Aug 23, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> dmc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not like last Saturday when i stumbled out of the Celtic fest...

A couple would be OK..
Let me know when your gonna be there... We'll have a brew...  But I really DO have to trim...
It's important...


----------



## Brettski (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm looking at Saturady 10/1...Sunday's not a good idea, and the next weekend is my 17th anniversary...so that wouldn't be a good idea either...

Hope the weather is good...

when it gets closer I'll let you know.

How many AZers are close (2 hours or so) to Hunta?


----------



## JimG. (Aug 23, 2005)

I live about an hour and 15 minutes away.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 23, 2005)

Jim, where do you work?


----------



## JimG. (Aug 23, 2005)

Brettski said:
			
		

> Jim, where do you work?



Armonk, NY; it's just north of White Plains.


----------



## Brettski (Aug 31, 2005)

Hopefully the weather will be good.

Anyone got an AZ Hat?


----------



## kickstand (Aug 31, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Brettski said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sounds like an IBMer to me.....


----------



## JimG. (Aug 31, 2005)

kickstand said:
			
		

> JimG. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nope; I work at a little company called Alfa International running the sales dept. selling food prep equipment and parts.

I'm not a big corporate type and would die a slow death in the highly political hierarchy that is IBM.


----------



## kickstand (Aug 31, 2005)

JimG. said:
			
		

> Nope; I work at a little company called Alfa International running the sales dept. selling food prep equipment and parts.
> 
> I'm not a big corporate type and would die a slow death in the highly political hierarchy that is IBM.



gotcha.  Figured the chances of saying if you work in Armonk, you work at IBM was pretty high.

my wife works for them.  She was part of one of the smaller companies they bought and she's had a difficult time adjusting to the heiracrchy.


----------



## Brettski (Sep 30, 2005)

Damn. had to cancel my plans to head up there tomorrow.

Looks like perfect weather as well


----------



## Brettski (Oct 3, 2005)

Did anyone go?

What a stellar weekend....I was clearing brush all weekend...


----------

